# CP and EO



## craftgirl08 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've been doing some reading up on the great articles and links on here

 I was just wondering what most soapers use PPO in lavender & patchouli EO?


----------



## carebear (Jul 27, 2011)

In lavender soap I use 1 oz ppo.
*I* want patch to be subtle, so in a lavender-patch blend I use 96% lavender:4% patch, with the blend used also at 1 oz ppo.  You can even go lower if you want the patch to "support" the lavender without overwhelming it.


----------



## lsg (Jul 28, 2011)

Depending on the essential oils, I use about 1 oz per pound of oils.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 28, 2011)

0.9 Lavender 0.1 Patch is the most I've used.


----------

